# need some single malt advice



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I am looking to dive into the single malt scene,was looking around the store and could use some advice,I have tried a few, balavieni double wood,glen fiddich 18,like the tastes.I am leaning toward the lighter colored brands as they seem a little easier to drink,is mcallen 10 a decent scotch?could use some suggestions,around $30-$40 a bottle to start with...thanx


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

beamish said:


> I am looking to dive into the single malt scene,was looking around the store and could use some advice,I have tried a few, balavieni double wood,glen fiddich 18,like the tastes.I am leaning toward the lighter colored brands as they seem a little easier to drink,is mcallen 10 a decent scotch?could use some suggestions,around $30-$40 a bottle to start with...thanx


Welcome to the dark side. It's a wild ride, let me assure you.

One of the first things to note is that with single malt, color means absolutely nothing (almost). Color comes from the barrel in which it was aged and is not an indicator as to the taste, with the small exception of wood or port tones.

The Macallan 10 is going to be light and a little sweet. It's a fine starter scotch. Highland Park 8 or 10 is a stellar scotch that doesn't have overly strong tones, just a nice flavor and finish. The Balvenie and Oban are two standards of the craft. If you can find a Springbank, that would be good to try as well.

If you lived closer, I'd have you over for a tasting. I'm down to 29 different bottles, but that's because I haven't bought any in over 4 years.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Welcome to the dark side. It's a wild ride, let me assure you.
> 
> One of the first things to note is that with single malt, color means absolutely nothing (almost). Color comes from the barrel in which it was aged and is not an indicator as to the taste, with the small exception of wood or port tones.
> 
> ...


great advice thanx...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

beamish said:


> I am looking to dive into the single malt scene,was looking around the store and could use some advice,I have tried a few, balavieni double wood,glen fiddich 18,like the tastes.I am leaning toward the lighter colored brands as they seem a little easier to drink,is mcallen 10 a decent scotch?could use some suggestions,around $30-$40 a bottle to start with...thanx


The world of SMS is very big, there are hundreds of truly good SMS out there. However, there are only four and some will argue as many as six regions from which the various SMS are produced. Each region has similar basic flavor profiles, so once you find a basic flavor profile or two that you like, you can do your hunting within the brands from those regions. If your truly serious about getting into SMS, the very best thing you can do for yourself is to purchase the recent edition of Michael Jackson's (Not the Singer) "Complete Guide To Single Malt Scotch". It provides a whole lot of information about the various regions and other historical information, and most importantly it provides reviews on at least 1000 Single Malts Scotches. I believe the newest edition may have as many as 1200 reviews.

IMHO, A few very good introductory Single Malt Scotches are:

Glenlivet 12yo 
Aberlour 10yo
Bowmore 12yo
Glenfarclas 10yo
Ardbeg 10yo
Glengoyne 10yo
Highland Park 12yo
Laphroaig 10yo
MaCallan 10yo
Springbank 10yo
Talisker 10yo

Welcome to a new world & SLOPE!!!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Just my own personal taste, but I'd save and go without a week longer or something to move past Macallan 10 and especially Glenfarclas' 10 to their respective 12 year siblings.

Not trying to shoot at the list because that's a fine selection, just a note that if beamish is certain "_lighter_" is his current preference, Talisker, Ardbeg & Laphroaig could be over the top (especially in the price point he's focused on).


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Chè said:


> Just my own personal taste, but I'd save and go without a week longer or something to move past Macallan 10 and especially Glenfarclas' 10 to their respective 12 year siblings.
> 
> Not trying to shoot at the list because that's a fine selection, just a note that if beamish is certain "_lighter_" is his current preference, Talisker, Ardbeg & Laphroaig could be over the top (especially in the price point he's focused on).


Better yet, get the 12. Try some then get the ten and try it side by-side.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

If you can get hold of it, the Mortlach 16 is very good. Tis a Speyside.

I don't know a huge amount about whisky, almost nothing at all TBH, but I can tell when I like it. The Mortlach was pretty much perfect. I say pretty much because I drank the bottle I had far too quickly.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

The Macallan 12 or The Glenlivet 12 are good single malts. I've heard people turn their noses up at The Glenlivet - probably because it was an early mass marketer here in the states - but it is a fine representative of Speyside single malts. Not as complex as many, but a fine scotch nonetheless. There's bound to be one you like, the fun is in searching that one out.:chk


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I say start with the Highland Park 12.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

bilkay said:


> I say start with the Highland Park 12.


:tpd:
This is what I always recommend to those curious about Single Malts. Also, you can generally find it for sub $40.

There are a TON of older threads here re: scotch. Check 'em out.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I happen to be lucky enough to have a store near me that carries the Balvenie 12yr for $32 but I also agree with the others on the Highland 12yr


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

bilkay said:


> I say start with the Highland Park 12.


I agreee 100% :tu :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Advice would be keep trying till you hit "yours".

Mine is Cragganmore 12. I do want to try the Distillers Choice but funds do not allow at the current time.

I truly believe that it is such a personal choice. One mans dream scotch is another mans agony.

Enjoy the ride down the new slope!

All the best,
Al


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

I started with Glenfiddich 12yo. It's not bad.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Highland Park 12 or the Macallan 12


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

O.K. bought bottles of glenlevit 12 dalmore 12 mcallen 12 and speyburn 10 tried the glenlevit and dalmore like the dalmore a little better,a good friend had me over the other night and shared some glenfiddich 21 WOW ...this slope gives me just another reason to burn my credit cards....


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

beamish said:


> O.K. bought bottles of glenlevit 12 dalmore 12 mcallen 12 and speyburn 10 tried the glenlevit and dalmore like the dalmore a little better,a good friend had me over the other night and shared some glenfiddich 21 WOW ...this slope gives me just another reason to burn my credit cards....


Word to the wise (and if you really want to get started on that slope ): if you see a bottle of Laphroaig 30 in your local store, BUY IT. It will set you back ~$220, but it is well worth the investment as after this last batch disapears this incarnation of Laphroaig will never be seen again. I've had the pleasure of having a couple glasses of this stuff and it is an amazingly silky and delicious scotch.


----------



## skiman5 (Feb 10, 2008)

rborrell said:


> I agreee 100% :tu :tu


Another vote for Highland Park 12. Great value, smooth, smooth


----------

